# Primer markings Sig 220



## HidnSig40 (Aug 24, 2009)

I noticed when firing my Sig 220 the firing pin markings on the primers was hitting lower on the primer and skipping up and smacking the primer normally in the center. None of the rounds failed to fire so I am not too concerned just puzzled by the markings as it seemed to be on every single round fired that day (approx. 80.). Anyone who can shed a light on this or have a similar experience. I want to make sure this isn't a sign of a larger problem that may effect the pistol in the future.


----------

